# Estação meteorológica SNIRH -  Malveira da Serra



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2016 às 13:39)

Boas, deixo aqui as fotos desta estação tiradas recentemente, ainda bem que voltou ao activo.

A estação tem nome de Malveira da Serra, pois a localidade mais próxima é efectivamente esse local, mas só isso, pois a estação está quase no topo da serra, bastante perto da Pedra Amarela (cota 406 mts)
Foi fácil de encontrar, bastou usar o bingmaps e os seus ortofotomapas de grande qualidade.
Agora percebo a razão pela qual a estação não regista muito vento, de certa forma está um pouco mal instalada, tem muitas as árvores  a norte da mesma, estão demasiado próximas.
As ervas foram cortadas recentemente.












Grande vista para sul, dado que a estação está aproximademente à cota 345 metros






Como o altimetro do conta-quilometros é bastante preciso, fica a foto.







Curioso.






@AnDré aqui está ela.


----------



## Toby (9 Abr 2016 às 21:13)

No meu jardim… há do lugar 
Un belge ne perd jamais le nord


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 09:12)

Boas fotos de referenciação! Realmente mal colocada para o vento mas bastante bem para a precipitação, desde que as árvores não estejam perto.

Para ser esta altitude então fica mesmo perto do Penedo de Alvante na Pedra Amarela. Tenho que lá ir. Curioso que passei por lá há 3 meses e não vi.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 09:46)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos de referenciação! Realmente mal colocada para o vento mas bastante bem para a precipitação, desde que as árvores não estejam perto.
> 
> Para ser esta altitude então fica mesmo perto do Penedo de Alvante na Pedra Amarela. Tenho que lá ir. Curioso que passei por lá há 3 meses e não vi.



Sim a estação está meio escondida, mas os ortofotomapas do bing maps expõem tudo e  mais alguma coisa.

Circulo vemelho onde estava aquele deposito, depois entras por aquele caminho de terra batida na seta verde.
Tens a estação na zona do circulo verde.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 10:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Circulo vemelho onde estava aquele deposito, depois entras por aquele caminho de terra batida na seta verde.
> Tens a estação na zona do circulo verde.



 excelente, é mesmo por baixo do Alvante, conheço esse caminho. Com efeito da última vez que fui à Pedra Amarela não fui para esse lado. Aí não vai registar a impressionante nortada típica lá de cima do topo da Pedra Amarela, mas é melhor para apanhar a precipitação.


----------

